# SterOps 35W, 3500 Lumen Flashlight



## stollman (Aug 11, 2008)

Saw this at Deal Extreme website:
- Model: STEROPS SRFB-10H
- Features a 35W HID (high intensity discharge) Emitter
- Powered by a rechargeable lithium battery (included)
- 100V~240V AC charger included
- Holster included
- Single-mode tail cap clikcy switch
- 3 hours total runtime (manufacturer rated)
- 3500 lumens (manufacturer rated)
- 2600mA max circuit output
- Glass lens with aluminum textured/OP reflector
- IPX5 waterproof rated (manufacturer claimed)
$379.00

I think it is a G&P 771 Light based on some of the pictures posted at Deal Extreme. Poor quality light if that's the case.


----------



## Morepower! (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know about the quality of the light but I doubt very much it is doing anywhere near 3500L. I'd say it would also have a colour temp. similar to the MF Warrior, 6000-7000K.


----------



## vcw (Aug 31, 2008)

What does color temp mean?
Does anyone on this forum own this light and has made a review on it?


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi vic,

Colour Temp:







Sorry I dont own this light.


----------



## vcw (Aug 31, 2008)

So the lights from G&P are of bad quality?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 1, 2008)

vcw said:


> So the lights from G&P are of bad quality?




I've only ever seen two of them reviewed and yes, they were substandard compared to many of the lights we have available to us. I know that one dealer gave up on trying to carry at least one G&P 35W model after it was determined that there were just too many deficiencies.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 25, 2009)

My friend is looking at one of these since his Wiseled 1500 broke. Have people tried these and had bad results with them? How would it compare to the Microfire Warrior? I have had zero isuues with mine and dropped it (4) times and it never broke. I know the quality is not that of the Microfire but is it complete junk?

It has a good price and says a (3) hr. run time (which I highly doubt). I'm sure the temp is similar to my Warrior at 6000k or so but at $380 im wondering if its worth a try.

Anyone have any personal experience with this light or any specific info on anything bad about it? Thanx....


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 26, 2009)

Cmon, no one has any info on this light?


----------



## StriderSMF (Jan 26, 2009)

dont buy it your much better off with a AE 25,24 or 20 watt much much better quility . http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=38-39


----------



## Patriot (Jan 26, 2009)

I never seen anything posted about that light previously here. As you stated, I doubt that it's complete junk too. It's probably decent just as the Microfire. I consider the K3500 to be a "nice" light but the AE lights still seem to have an extra element of quality just in the way they operate and feel. The switches seem better on the AE lights too. If it were my friend I'd probably point him to AE first, especially since the price is close. With a diffuser he'll get nearly the same effect as the Wiseled gave with the option to remove it for much more throw than the Wiseled. 

If he's specifically after a greater dose of lumens...then he doesn't have much of a choice other than a 30W+ HID. The Microfire outputs around 2500-2800 lumens due to the color temp and most likely less that a true 35W output (since is flickers). I'm guessing the Sterops light would be close to the same.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 29, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> I never seen anything posted about that light previously here. As you stated, I doubt that it's complete junk too. It's probably decent just as the Microfire. I consider the K3500 to be a "nice" light but the AE lights still seem to have an extra element of quality just in the way they operate and feel. The switches seem better on the AE lights too. If it were my friend I'd probably point him to AE first, especially since the price is close. With a diffuser he'll get nearly the same effect as the Wiseled gave with the option to remove it for much more throw than the Wiseled.
> 
> If he's specifically after a greater dose of lumens...then he doesn't have much of a choice other than a 30W+ HID. The Microfire outputs around 2500-2800 lumens due to the color temp and most likely less that a true 35W output (since is flickers). I'm guessing the Sterops light would be close to the same.


 
Ok, thanx for ur insight. Yea I cant see it beeing much better or worse the the Microfire. I mean the Microfire is no Polarian by any stretch of the imagination but I have dropped it several times with some real dents in the head and it still works like it did when I bought it a year ago. 

It does get real hot after 40 minutes or so of run time. Have used it at traffic points during special events from time to time and I have to switch up hands but it never turns off and starts back up every time I use it. I told him about the AE but likes the size and weight of the Sterops so I think hes gonna go for that. 

I let you guys know what I think about it when it arrives.

I think the 3 hr run time is laughable but we will find on soon enough I guess.

I told him not to expect 3500 lumens and to expect maybe 2000-2500 or so real lumens IMO but the price is right so we will see. Ill try to post some night shots and close ups compared to my Microfire.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 29, 2009)

HIDSGT said:


> Cmon, no one has any info on this light?



I got one of the G&P lights ( a rebranded version), and think its quite awesome. Sure, if you diassamble it, its a bit cheap, and the bulb is not changeable. But the machining looks and feels nice on the outside, and its bright.

Ototoh, i got it for WAY less than those $380. For that price, i would expect more.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 29, 2009)

HIDSGT said:


> I think the 3 hr run time is laughable but we will find on soon enough I guess.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 30, 2009)

lol... exactly


----------

